# Crop Tool Issues (resolved by switching off GPU option)



## davidfarquhar (May 6, 2016)

Hi

In the last few weeks I have started having issues with the Crop Tool.  I'm not quite sure if it happened after the most recent update as I didn't use LR for a bit, and then had the issue initially on some heavily processed files (B&W + other adjustments).

However it is now happening on simpler files - plain 16mp raw files.  It is difficult to describe, but when I rotate the image, or crop in or out, the photo has all these weird effects, almost moire like,  It does this on photos that have no other adjustments.  This video shows it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDjusWsRIlo

Not had any issues like this before, my machine shouldn't have any processing power issues (iMac 21.5 inch, 1Tb SSD internal, photos on a Firewire 800 drive)

Anyone got any ideas?

David


----------



## davidfarquhar (May 6, 2016)

Ooh, fixed it   I had this idea that perhaps the Use Graphics Processor option had been switched on again in the latest update, and it had.  Unticking this option worked a treat.

I'll leave this post up here in case anyone else finds this useful


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know the solution!


----------

